# الرب قريب حادث انقلاب جديد لاتوبيس بالمنيا اودي الي 55 قتيلا و10 مصابين



## ابراهيم5 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

حادث ماساوي جديد بتاريخ اليوم 14\12\2008








محافظة المنيا قد شهدت حادثا مأساويا اليوم عندما لقى 55 شخصا مصرعهم واصيب 10 أخرون فى حادث إنقلاب أتوبيس نقل عام بترعة الابراهيمية .

وكان الاتوبيس رقم 15 عام /بنى سويف فى طريقه من محافظة المنيا الى بنى سويف وأثناء سيره بسرعة انحرفت سيارة نقل فى إتجاهه فحاول سائق الاتوبيس أمجد حنا جرجس /45 سنة تفادي السيارة فانحرف تجاه الترعة.

وانتقلت القيادات الامنية والشعبية والتنفيذية وقوات الدفاع المدنى وسيارات الاسعاف بمحافظة المنيا الى مكان الحادث وتبين أن الاتوبيس انقلب فى الترعة الابراهيمية امام قرية دهروط بمغاغة وهو فى طريقه من محافظة المنيا إلى بنى سويف عندما كان يحاول المرور من سيارة نقل محملة بالطوب حين اختلت عجلة القيادة فى يده مما ادى إلى انقلاب الاتوبيس .

شاهد الفيديو
حادث بالمنياوقال محافظ المنيا احمد ضياء الدين أنه تم ضبط سائق السيارة النقل وسائق الاتوبيس وتم التحفظ عليهما للتحقيق معهما لبيان اسباب الحادث .

واشار الى أن ازدواجية الطريق الزراعى ستزيد من فرص الامان على الطريق وتقلل معدلات الحوادث بها .

وأمر المحافظ بصرف عشرة الاف جنيه لاسرة المتوفى وثلاثة الاف جنيه للمصاب.

وصرح الدكتور محمد سلطان رئيس الادارة المركزية للاسعاف والطوارىء بوزارة الصحة والسكان انه تم نقل جميع المصابين الى مستشفى مغاغة العام وحالتهم غير مستقرة . 

وقال انه تم نقل الجثث الى مستشفى مغاغة العام وبنى مزار المركزى ويتم حاليا اتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة لتسليمهم الى ذويهم وإنهاء اجراءات الدفن .

واضاف أن اكثر من 20 سيارة اسعاف مجهزة توجهت الى موقع الحاث فور وقوعه وتم عمل الاسعافات اللازمة للمصابين ونقل المتوفين الى المستشفيات وقامت الفرق الطبية بالمستشفى باتخاذ كافة الاجراءات الازمة لاسعاف المصابين وعمل الجراحات اللازمة لهم .

جدير بالذكر ان مصر تشكل واحد ة من أعلى معدلات حوادث المرور في العالم بسبب رعونة القيادة وسوء حالة الطرق وتهالك بعض السيارات

 ارتفع عدد المتوفين فى حادث انقلاب أتوبيس فى ترعة الابراهيمية بالمنيا الى 55 بينما اصيب 10 أخرين وتم نقل 32 جثة الى مشرحة مستشفى مغاغة و23 جثة أخري الى مشرحة مستشفى بنى مزار .

ومن بين المتوفين الذين تم انتشالهم: عبد الله حمدى محمد عبد الوهاب (21 سنة) و سموهيل نبيل عبد السيد (31 سنو) وإسماعيل عيد (37 سنة) /أمين شرطة ومحمد رفعت زكى أحمد (33 سنة) /مأمور ضرائب وعصام محمد على حسن (25 سنة) ومحمد شعبان حسن (17 سنة) ومحمد شعبان عبد الغنى (54 سنة) وأسامة محمد صالح (21 سنة) ومصطفى رجب محمود ومصطفى محمد شحاتة وجمال محمد شحاتة (30 سنة) وأحمد محمد سيد (23 سنة).

ومن بين المصابين : فارس رضا عويس (22 سنة) ومصطفى محمود أحمد إسماعيل (44 سنة) ونهى عياد صليب (25 سنة) ومريم مجدى شحاتة (33 سنة) ومحمود سيد إبراهيم (22 سنة) وحمدى عبد الجواد السيد (56 سنة) وأحمد نور الدين أحمد (33 سنة) وميخائيل وهبة حنا (32 سنة) ومصطفى محمود رضا (20 سنة) ورضا حسن على بنى مزار (27 سنة).


----------



## ابراهيم5 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

متى رأيتم هذا كله فاعلموا أنه قريب على الأبواب متى 24: 33.


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*نطلب رحمه من السماء للمتوفيين*
*وشفاء عاجلا للمصابيين*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يرحم المتوفين ونتمنى الشفاء العاجل للمصابين
وشكرا لنقلك الخبر​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الصليب فية اية كل يوم حادثة

ارفع غضبك عنا يارب​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايه الحكايه كل يوم حادثه وعدد الوفيات كتير

وخصوصا مسيحين

ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ علي ولاده

مرسي علي الخبر​*


----------



## Maverik_tofa (14 ديسمبر 2008)

انا من بنى مزار و هذا المكان بالذات تتكرر فية حدوث الحوادث و رغم ذلك لا تتحرك الأجهزة المعنية 

كما من اسماء المتوفون :  مينا لطفى      مايكل بشرى    صموئيل نبيل     
 طلبة بكلية الحقوق جامعة بنى سويف  

 الرب يعزى اسر الضحايا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا بقيت اخاف اروح لخالتى فى الشارع الى ورانا 

يلا ربنا يرحمنا ويرحم المتوفين ويدى لاهلهم الصبر​*


----------



## SALVATION (16 ديسمبر 2008)

_رحمتك يا رب
نطلب ايدك من اجل كل المصابين​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمنا 

ويرحم المتوفيين

يارب انظر الى اولادك المصابين واشفيهم 
​


----------



## عازفة الجيتار (18 ديسمبر 2008)

اولا انا حابة اقول انى من المنيا
و ان دى مش اول حادثة و مش اول بكاء فى المنيا فالمنيا كلها تبكى الآن و حتى انا رغم انى لم اعرف احد منهم:new5:


----------

